# Love me some German Apfelwein



## ernesttbass (Mar 25, 2015)

This stuff rocks!  I make 2-3 batches a year.   It comes in at about 8.5 %













IMG_2405.JPG



__ ernesttbass
__ Mar 25, 2015


----------



## bmudd14474 (Mar 28, 2015)

Looks good. Care to share the recipe?


----------



## ernesttbass (Mar 28, 2015)

Don't mind at all.  I got the recipe from a forum like this one.

 I'm not sure about the rules on posting links so I'll just say this.... search " edworts apfelwein"  @homebrewtalk.com

I really need to get started on making more of this stuff.  Have fun.


----------



## ernesttbass (Mar 30, 2015)

bmudd14474 said:


> Looks good. Care to share the recipe?


I apologize for that lack of effort in my previous post.  I'm not very computer savvy.  This should be more helpful.


*Recipe Type:*  All Grain
*Yeast:*  Red Star Montrachet
*Yeast Starter:*  Nope
*Additional Yeast or Yeast Starter:*  Nope
*Batch Size (Gallons):*  5
*Original Gravity:*  1.066
*Final Gravity:*  0.998
*Boiling Time (Minutes):*  None
*Color:*  Champagne
*Primary Fermentation (# of Days & Temp):*  At least 6 weeks at 74 degrees
*Secondary Fermentation (# of Days & Temp):*  None








Apfelwein (German Hard Cider)

*This took 1st Place at the 2007 Alamo City Cerveza Fest BJCP sanctioned competition  for the Cider and Apple Wine Category and 2nd Place for Best of Show for Meads & Ciders!*

Ingredients

5 Gallons 100% Apple Juice (No preservatives or additives) I use Tree Top Apple Juice
2 pounds of dextrose (corn sugar) in one pound bags
1 five gram packet of Montrachet Wine Yeast

Equipment

5 Gallon Carboy (I use a Better Bottle)
Carboy Cap or Stopper with Airlock
Funnel
First sanitize the carboy, airlock, funnel, stopper or carboy cap.
Open one gallon bottle of apple juice and pour half of it into the carboy using the funnel.
Open one bag of Dextrose and carefully add it to the now half full bottle of apple juice. Shake well.
Repeat Steps 2 and 3, then go to step 5.
Pour in the mixture of Apple Juice and Dextrose from both bottles into the carboy.
Add all but 1 quart of remaining 3 gallons of apple juice to the carboy.
Open the packet of Montrachet Yeast and pour it into the neck of the funnel.
Use the remaining quart of juice to wash down any yeast that sticks. I am able to fit all but 3 ounces of apple juice into a 5 gallon Better Bottle. You may need to be patient to let the foam die down from all shaking and pouring.
Put your stopper or carboy cap on with an airlock and fill the airlock with cheap vodka. No bacteria will live in vodka and if you get suckback, you just boosted the abv.
There’s no need to worry about filling up a carboy so full when you use Montrachet wine yeast. There is no Kreuzen, just a thin layer of bubbles (). I'm able to fit all but 4 oz. of my five gallons in the bottle. Ferment at room temperature.

It will become cloudy in a couple of days and remain so for a few weeks. In the 4th week, the yeast will begin to drop out and it will become clear. After at least 4 weeks, you can keg or bottle, but it is ok to leave it in the carboy for another month or so. Racking to a secondary is not necessary. It ferments out very dry (less than 0.999, see here)

If you want to bottle and carbonate, ¾ cup of corn sugar will work fine. Use as you would carbonate a batch of beer.

Remember to reserve judgment till after 3 glasses. It grows on you.


*GENERAL QUESTIONS*
_*compiled by Dammed Squirrels from the first 37 pages of this thread. Thanks DS!*_

*How does it taste?*
It ferments quite dry. Some people have tried different yeasts in order to achieve a sweeter taste. It may take you a few glasses to get a feel for the flavor. It is very reminiscent of a sort of apfelwein produced locally in Germany. There really is no comparable product in the United States. It's drier and less sweet than commercial hard ciders.

*What is the difference between Apfelwein and hard cider?*
EdWort says, “Most ciders are a bit sweeter. Ciders and Apfelwein are about 6% abv, but I like the little boost I give it with 2 pounds of Dextrose. It adds no body or flavor and still tastes like Possmann's Apfelwein, only it will kick your butt much quicker.”

*Is this like Apfelmost / Apfel Korn?*
No. Apfel Korn is a german liqeur made from wheat spirits. Apfelmost is spontaneously fermented with fresh-pressed apples or apple juice. It is probably similar, but the results may vary as a result of the spontaneous fermentation. Either way, Apfelmost is most certainly has a lower alcohol content since the initial gravity is not increased by the use of concentrate or corn sugar.

*What’s the difference between apple juice and cider?*
Cider is made by pressing apples. Juice is then filtered to remove all of the stuff that makes it cloudy.

*Can I use apple cider instead?*
Sure! You can use whatever you want. However, there is not enough information in this thread to give you any better details as to how it will turn out. I recommend starting a new thread or ask more experienced cider-makers.

*What kind of Apple Juice should I use?*
Ideally, you want to use 100% natural apple juice with no preservatives. The only acceptable preservative is ascorbic acid, which is a source of vitamin C and does not affect fermentation. Pasteurized juice is preferred, since it will have less bacteria.

*How much will this recipe cost me?*
5 gallons of Apfelwein can be made for between 20 and 25 dollars.

*What else can you do with this recipe?*
EdWort says, "this makes a great Grog in the winter time. Take a quart in a sauce pan, add some rum, turbinado sugar, and float a cinnamon stick in it and simmer for a while. Serve hot in mugs. It'll warm you right up."


*GENERAL WARNINGS*

*Excessive consumption of Apfelwein WILL get you drunk at warp speed.

Drink a quart of water and take 3 aspirin before going to sleep tol help reduce the effects of excessive Apfelwein consumption as well as the urge to call EdWort a M'F**kR!*


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hb99 (Apr 9, 2015)

Ich mag es auch!  (I like it too.)

As a member of HBT I've been following (and tweaking) Edwort's recipe for years.  I probably have about 20 gallons stored up already and enough AJ for another 30.  I just need to get some more Champagne yeast.

Other recipes have gotten me to over 12% ABV.

I'm about getting ready to bottle a German-style Hefe Weizen and keg a Stone Pale Ale as well as an IPA.

Bill (aka [email protected])


----------

